# One Pregnant Paris!



## ChickyChat (Sep 1, 2008)

She has three weeks and a day to go! To me she is huge already. What do you think?


----------



## DogLover (Jun 11, 2008)

Yes she is very large! Lots of puppies!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

she is so beautiful! she will have pretty puppies!


----------



## ChickyChat (Sep 1, 2008)

Thanks Pamela


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

Between her and the 'daddy',they sure will have beautiful offsprings.


----------



## Sam I Am (Jul 6, 2008)

aaawwww! What a sweet mama!


----------



## starkeeper (Jan 27, 2009)

She will get bigger......believe me!

She looks quite comfy on the cushions!


Mari :star:keeper


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

I agree she looks pretty big now but she is going to grow much larger in that belly in the next few weeks. I think she has a good amount of pup's in there too.


----------



## ChickyChat (Sep 1, 2008)

I think she is having baby elephants!


----------



## tannerokeefe (Dec 14, 2008)

she def has the pathetic "Im pregnant" look on her face, and the way she is lounging says it too!! lol


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

Love her lounging pose :smile: she has the "Lady of the Manor" look. Can't wait for new poo puppies and to watch them grow **hint lots of photos won't go astray** You must be getting excited about the birth.


----------



## ChickyChat (Sep 1, 2008)

I promise to post lots of pictures! I also will have the live video feed most of 24\7 on the puppies. 
http://www.ustream.tv/channel/lucky-poodle-puppycam


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

loved the slide show!


----------



## IPP (Nov 29, 2008)

Wow! She is big! The first thing I thought of was looks like she will have about 12! make sure you take weekly pics of her in the same position so you will be able to "See" her get HUGE!

I can't wait to see the puppies! I will be sure to visit the live camera after you announce their birth! Loved the web-site!


----------



## IPP (Nov 29, 2008)

I was just curious if you were going to have an X-ray done...to see about how many she was going to have? 

I know you said the vet said at least 3 before, but I was wondering if you had any new news?? 

I am getting really excited for you!:high5:

Is your 2 weeks and 2 days count down by 60 or 62 days?


----------



## ChickyChat (Sep 1, 2008)

That count is at 63 days. She could go before that. 
I'm not going to do another exray. I'm going to be pleasantly suprised!


----------



## IPP (Nov 29, 2008)

ChickyChat said:


> That count is at 63 days. She could go before that.
> I'm not going to do another exray. I'm going to be pleasantly suprised!


Ohhh...so it could be sooner, how extra exciting! 

I know many people do the x-ray thing and I guess if it were me I could go either way. I would want to be surprised too! 

Besides its not like you didn't already have the one check done earlier in her pregnancy, anyway!

Also make sure you let us know how the color testing comes out for dad...I know it takes a few weeks for the results to come back, but I am sure we are all interested to know what you learn!


----------



## Sasha (Feb 17, 2009)

Cant wait to see pics of her babies. She does already look like she is miserable lol so cant imagine the looks that will be on her face over the next 3-4 weeks.


----------

